# Strange Dove Feathers



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I know they aren't exactly pigeons, but something weird is happening to my ringneck doves, and I don't know if it's normal or not. The feathers on their heads and necks seem to be falling off. I've always been a cat person, so maybe I'm judging my birds against what's normal for cats, but the doves look strange. There are no scabs on them, as if they're fighting and pecking, and funny little spiky feathers are growing back in their place. They are getting replaced, I think. 

I've also noticed that my white dove is getting some colouring on her (or his) back and wings; just a big, pale tan patch. I do give them fresh bathing water, so it's not that she's dirty. I've noticed some dark colouring in the tailfeathers, where there wasn't any before.

Every day when I go in to check on them, there are feathers everywhere. They swirl around on the floor like snow when I open the door, if the doves have been out of their cages. And I find a lot of big feathers, too. Tails and wings are looking kind of sparse. Even my guy has commented on how many feathers they are shedding.

I know birds shed, but at what point does it become something I should worry about? They look all ragged and old, especially their faces, but they are eating ok and seem happy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The doves are probably just molting .. that is normal and nothing to worry about. I also have tons of molted feathers here right now .. I should be in the feather business  

If your birds appear healthy, happy, and are eating and drinking well, I wouldn't worry.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Fever,

This is simply a moulting season for them. For the last month or so, I see a lot of birds moulting around their heads and necks. This is going to continue into November. Birds moult all year round but only at certain times of the year do they have a major moult. This is their time to moult out their head and neck feathers.

Your dove that is changing color is also normal. My guess is that this is a young dove that is experiencing her first major moult and the genes are in her that is giving her a changed color on some of her feathers that are coming in. That change in color happens very often in doves and pigeons.

They are at their most vulnerable time during a major moult. It takes a lot of energy out of them so it would be good to add vitamins to their water source.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

here is a great example of a pigeon going thru a head molt so if its anything like this you dont need to worry they will be growing back in ,in no time at all but like was suggested vitamins are a wonderful additive  
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v602/diana1962/IM004654.jpg


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Fever,
My doves are moulting now too. Those little spiky things (pinfeathers) are what the new feathers look like before the protective sheath flakes away. You will probably also notice lots of dandruffy flakes along with the feathers on the floor. And the birds will spend more time preening themselves and each other to break off the feather sheathing.

I give my birds vitamins when they are moulting as well. Pet stores carry specific moulting supplements to help with healthy new feather growth. That's what I use. 

I like to save all of the clean, pretty feathers to use in my craft projects


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Don't worry, it's definitely molting season.  Mine are all almost done, finally Ivan the dove is not naked anymore (he is relieved; it was a bit embarrassing for him  ). Some molt more than others, for example my other two doves only lost a few feathers, while Ivan lost most of his. Now the spiky ones are filling out into new feathers.  Soon you will have newly feathered doves.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the help! And LokotaLoft, the pigeon on the right in that picture looks a lot like my doves. I guess it's just surprising for me to see them look so contorted. I didn't think seasons would effect them, since they are indoor pets.

I did notice they were kind of grubby, but I thought I maybe wasn't letting them bathe enough. Ew, I guess it's just dove dandruff.  I can't wait to see what new colours they have for me when they get all their feathers back.


----------

